# The Geometrical Tolerancing Desk Reference: Creating and Interpreting ISO Standard Technical Drawing



## ديدين (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*Paul Green, "The Geometrical Tolerancing Desk Reference: Creating and Interpreting ISO Standard Technical Drawings" *
Newnes | 2005 | ISBN: 0750668210 | 208 pages | PDF | 19,6 MB 

Geometrical tolerancing is the standard technique that designers and engineers use to specify and control the form, location and orientation of the features of components and manufactured parts. This innovative book has been created to simplify and codify the use and understanding of geometrical tolerancing. It is a complete, self contained reference for daily use. An indispensable guide for anyone who creates or needs to understand technical drawings. 

* The only desktop geometrical tolerancing reference 
* For all CAD users, engineers, designers, drafting professionals and anyone who needs to specify or interpret product specifications to international standards
* Simple and quick to use, visually indexed, large format presentation for ease of use 


التحميل من هنا


تحياتي . . .


----------



## الجواد74 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا دكتور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيكم يا دكتورويا أخ ديدن على هذه الكتب القيمة....


----------



## الجواد74 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*Gd&t*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك ياأخ ديدن على هذا الكتاب القيم....


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Muhanado (24 ديسمبر 2010)

hallo,there is no file ,please try to upload it


----------



## ديدين (24 ديسمبر 2010)

حاضر أخي Muhanado

التحميل من هـــــــــــنا أو من هـــــــــــنا

تحياتي . . .


----------



## Muhanado (25 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you.


----------

